# Best sight for CQB



## HardBodyLG (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally I believe it's the Eotech 553.A65.


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Personally I believe it's the Eotech 553.A65.



Done a lot of room-clearing, have you?

"Best" in anything is subjective/ relative to the person/ situation/ environment.....


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 7, 2010)

I have done loads of room cleaning and personally I like the broom. Now I will shut it cuz im cleaning right now and will take my dress off for a bit....those Thongs really feel funky on my butt.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 7, 2010)

So how often do you do CQB or even CQB drills? Are we talking airsoft or paintball?

Personally I would be using a scatter gun in CQB if I had a choice, so a sight wouldn't help much! Not that I have EVER done any CQB other than for some comps.

There are folks here who live and breath the real deal. So I might suggest a more intelligent line of questions or inquiries.  This is dangerous ground to be making statements like that unless you have BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!!!

Just a suggestion.

Personally I think that CQB can be accomplished without any technical/optic sight at all. It is all about repeatable drills, practicing and weapon familiarity along with muscle memory which dictates superior shot placement. If you can't hit a target in CQB ranges/light conditions instinctively then a device sitting on a weapon will not help. Speed in target acquisition is key when your talking any sight (beyond repeatability and accuracy of course).

For instance, I am not a fan of night sights on a hand gun because I think they are too distracting. I don't need to see my weapon to hit my target inside typical CQB ranges anyhow. Purly instinctive. But the way i was taught as a newbie is that you need to see the front sight more sharply than your target when you learning. (Just one method and opinion.)

But it has been about 12 years since I was a qualified IPSC instructor (who only ever used these skills for competition).

So is you statement opinion or based upon some facts?

Why is the 533 the best?

I am not picking on you but I am genuinely interested in your view on why its the best.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 7, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Personally I believe it's the Eotech 553.A65.





HardBodyLG said:


> Is a mount required for an EOTECH on an M4(standard issue)



So you think it is the best sight for CQB but you don't know how it mounts on an M4?  Shit isn't adding up dude.


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> So you think it is the best sight for CQB but you don't know how it mounts on an M4?  Shit isn't adding up dude.



Sir, this is not the time and place for logic.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Personally I believe it's the Eotech 553.A65.


 
You need to refrain from posting on things you have no experience in.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Jun 8, 2010)

Roger that sorry for and disrespect I may have caused. Just made that conclusion after research.


----------

